# Epoxy block filler



## Atirrel (Mar 24, 2021)

Running epoxy block filler through a texture pump. Product is way too think, we thinned it out by 5% per the data sheet and it's still wayyy to think. Anyone familiar with it and had success running it through a pump?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Atirrel said:


> Running epoxy block filler through a texture pump. Product is way too think, we thinned it out by 5% per the data sheet and it's still wayyy to think. Anyone familiar with it and had success running it through a pump?


You'll have to be more specific if you want any help here. I've sprayed some and I'm sure plenty of others have too. What product specifically? What rig are you using to spray it? What are your temps? 

If you've already thinned as much as it can be thinned, then heat the product up, (up to 90°F). It'll reduce viscosity greatly and allow it to flow without further reduction.


----------



## Atirrel (Mar 24, 2021)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> You'll have to be more specific if you want any help here. I've sprayed some and I'm sure plenty of others have too. What product specifically? What rig are you using to spray it? What are your temps?
> 
> If you've already thinned as much as it can be thinned, then heat the product up, (up to 90°F). It'll reduce viscosity greatly and allow it to flow without further reduction.



It's running through a Titan 1040T and it's a two part epoxy amerilock 400bf. I suppose it's probably 70 in the area


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

What tip are you spraying with? I don't think a 1040 is big enough to spray that material... the data sheet calls for a pretty large pump and confusingly says to use a 0.17-0.19 tip?


----------



## Atirrel (Mar 24, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What tip are you spraying with? I don't think a 1040 is big enough to spray that material... the data sheet calls for a pretty large pump and confusingly says to use a 0.17-0.19 tip?


The rep (I know that's a laughible subject) said it should handle it no problem.....


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What tip are you spraying with? I don't think a 1040 is big enough to spray that material... the data sheet calls for a pretty large pump and confusingly says to use a 0.17-0.19 tip?


 If it's thick, but the particles are still small, you will need a smaller tip to atomize it, I guess.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> If it's thick, but the particles are still small, you will need a smaller tip to atomize it, I guess.


Its my understanding there is some relationship between tip orifice size, fluid viscosity, and the pressure needed to atomize. Thicker materials needing a larger orifice to atomize typically.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Atirrel said:


> The rep (I know that's a laughible subject) said it should handle it no problem.....


Is it moving material if you remove the spray tip?
I would try a larger tip like a 631 and see if the spray pattern changes at all


----------



## Pro-painter (Nov 19, 2021)

Atirrel said:


> Running epoxy block filler through a texture pump. Product is way too think, we thinned it out by 5% per the data sheet and it's still wayyy to think. Anyone familiar with it and had success running it through a pump?


The smallest pump that I would use us a 5900 graco with a 3/8 hose. You will be hard pressed to run that material through 1/4 inch spray line.


----------

